# Make Your Own Cow Patty - No Cow Needed!



## smoking b (Mar 19, 2014)

My grandma used to make what she called country fudge. When I was little I thought it looked like... well anyway I called it a cow patty...

This is what it looks like













PICT1101.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 19, 2014






To make one this is what you will need...

9 Tbsp unsweetened cocoa

3 Tbsp shortening

3 Tbsp butter

1/8 tsp salt

1 tsp vanilla

2 Cups powdered sugar

A medium potato - props if you grew it yourself

To get things underway peel & boil your potato. Once it's done mash it & save it for later.













PICT1093.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 19, 2014






Put your butter & shortening in a bowl & melt them. Add the salt & vanilla.













PICT1095.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 19, 2014






Add the cocoa & mix it in well.













PICT1096.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 19, 2014






Add your mashed potato & blend it in thoroughly.













PICT1097.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 19, 2014






Put in a cup of powdered sugar & mix till there are no signs of it left.













PICT1099.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 19, 2014






Add the other cup of powdered sugar & do the same thing.













PICT1101.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 19, 2014






Get a plate & put your cow patty on it. Set it in the fridge to firm up.













PICT1102.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 19, 2014






Once it sets just slice your cow patty like a pie...













PICT1162.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 19, 2014






& eat it!

These cow patties are easy to make & very good. You cant tell there is a potato in it & if you don't tell someone they will never know.

Give it a try. Go ahead & make yourself a cow patty - I bet you like it


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks Jeremy!


----------



## smoking b (Mar 20, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> Thanks Jeremy!


You're quite welcome Todd


----------

